# Freehand



## KARO-karsten (13. Dezember 2002)

Wie kann ich im Freehand eine nicht FH eps speichern? Exportieren und dann will ich eine *.eps, aber nicht in verbindung mit FH.
danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Dezember 2002)

Hä ?? Kannst Du das bitte mal genauer erklären!


----------



## KARO-karsten (2. Januar 2003)

naja ich meine, dass ich in dem programm freehand eine eps-datei speichern möchte, die aber nicht in verbindung mit freehand steht. also wenn ich speicher ist immer das freehand logo dabei und das nervt. alles klar?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (9. Januar 2003)

das hat nix mit freehand zu tun, sondern mit windows 

im winexplorer -> extras -> ordneroptionen -> dateitypen -> EPS -> ändern -> programm aussuchen

ein bisschen sollte man sein OS schon kennen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Januar 2003)

Da fäält mir nur eines zu ein:

ROFL LOL


----------



## Sovok (10. Januar 2003)

schnellere variante:

shift halten->rechtsklick auf die datei->öffnen mit->programm auswählen und haken bei "diesen dateityp immer mit diesem programm öffnen"

gruss sov


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (10. Januar 2003)

angeber


----------



## Sovok (10. Januar 2003)

:hehe: :hehe:


----------

